# GT: Game 14 @ Nuggets 11/30



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*






VS








Los Angeles Clippers 6-7 vs Denver Nuggets 9-6

Where: Pepsi Center in Denver, Colorado
When: Fiday, November 30th; 7:30 PM PST, 10:30 PM EST
Media: KTLA the CW, ESPN AM 710, NBA League Pass

Projected Starting Units:







vs








Brevin Knight vs  Allen Iverson
2.9 Points  23.7 Points 
1.6 Rebounds  3.1 Rebounds
3.9 Assists 7.3 Assists 








VS








Cuttino Mobley vs JR Smith
13.5 Points   11.2 Points
3.9 Rebounds   2.7 Rebounds
2.4 Assists 2.6 Assists








VS








Quinton Ross  vs Carmelo Anthony
4.6 Points  25.2 Points
3.1 Rebounds 5.0 Rebounds
0.9 Assists  4.5 Assists








VS








Tim Thomas  vs Kenyon Martin  
14.2 Points  8.6 Points 
6.1 Rebounds   4.9 Rebounds 
2.5 Assists  0.5 Assists 








VS








Chris Kaman  vs  Marcus Camby  
18.6 Points   9.6 Points  
13.8 Rebounds   14.8 Rebounds  
1.8 Assists  3.3 Assists 


Q's Key's To The Game:
1) Get Kaman involved early and show a solid post presence. By doing so, we can hopefully get Camby into foul trouble.
2) REBOUND, REBOUND, REBOUND. We have been allowing way too many rebounds in our recent games, and it won't get any easier playing K-Mart, Camby and the rest of Denver..
3) Ross frustrating Melo like he did in the playoffs and last season. We need Q all over Melo, getting in his mind while Knight is a roadblock on Iverson.

Q's Prediction: Clippers win 101-92
Q's Prediction Record: 8-5

Q's Quote:
Nuggets play the Lakers the night before, so they should be hopefully tired. Let's hope this game goes deep so the Nuggets can't rest their starters.​*


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers beat them last time, hopefully they can do it again to get out of this slump. Kaman is obviously the key to the game and pretty to every game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im really tired of playing them, why cant this game be against someone else


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

kaman and camby the last time had some absolutely incredible numbers. I bet two centers dont combine for that kind of output in a game more than 2-3 times a season, if that. 

That being said, i cant see how they can duplicate that output. Perhaps this game will be controlled more by the guards.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/sports/rebounds-dunleavy-clippers-1932208-game-averaging



> Shooting guard Cuttino Mobley practiced sparingly Thursday, after missing Wednesday's practice because of a swollen left elbow. Mobley bruised his bursa sac when he fell on his elbow in a recent game. …
> 
> Although guard Sam Cassell's strained left calf muscle will not allow him to play Friday, Cassell decided Thursday to accompany the team to Denver. Cassell said he hopes to play in the next game, Sunday afternoon at Staples Center, against the Indiana Pacers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The injuries continue...incredible. we are like breaking new ground on injuries too. Livingston had a never seen before sports injury, and whats this that mobley has? Ive never heard of this before..."Mobley bruised his bursa sac ?" Sounds almost vulgar.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

With what Melo did at the Staples Center, there's a chance he might be suspended for our game as he went directly to the throat of Sasha Vujacic. Hopefully it doesn't fire up the rest of the Nuggets.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

It looked like Melo was chocking him. He probably will be suspended.

And I'm not gonna lie, I was kind of jealous watching the Lakers murder Denver tonight.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> It looked like Melo was chocking him. He probably will be suspended.
> 
> And I'm not gonna lie, I was kind of jealous watching the Lakers murder Denver tonight.


well i hope Carmelo is suspended for tomorrows game, and damn its @ Denver? :azdaja:


i hope Denver plays like **** again so we can get a much needed road victory if they go down by 20 ima probably stop watching so heres to hoping they keep it close :cheers:


:yay: GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Watching the replays, it was way more of a Vujacic flop then Melo actually choking him if you ask me, but I hope the league looks at it as an unnecessary rough foul and suspends him for a game.

What is it with Melo and not keeping his cool in Staples?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Watching the replays, it was way more of a Vujacic flop then Melo actually choking him if you ask me, but I hope the league looks at it as an unnecessary rough foul and suspends him for a game.
> 
> What is it with Melo and not keeping his cool in Staples?


Yeah. Not a big deal. But at the same time he did make the contact and if the league is fair to all it's "stars", then he will get a game or two suspension. 

Sasha is normally not good at anything except for pissing of people. He got Iverson pissed enough to smack him once, Nash to. Thats normally all he's good for. 

As for the Clippers, these injuries are just ****ed up. I mean seriously, could anymore people get hurt. I hate to think I fear a Kaman injury is around the corner to knowing his history. 

Even short handed, they could beat the Nuggets. Only for one major reason. They play no defense whatsoever. They are so busy looking to get there chance to shoot, they ignore the other end. If the Clippers could get hot, and keep shooting while playing good defense they got a chance.

Not to mention a heart breaking loss tonight, flying all the way back to Denver. So they will be tired, mentally out of it.

I think the Clips are in a good position to win.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think we need TWO people to step up and have above average (per their standard) games, in order to come out with a victory. I dont think kaman is going to have another 20/20 or near game against them this time. We know cassell is out. And maggette's minutes are limited to 30. 

Thus we need an outstanding game from 2 of the following to have a chance: Thomas, mobley, patterson, ross, thornton. Pretty much all accept thornton has had that type of game this year, so perhaps its thornton's turn to shine tonight. Coach said he would play for sure so lets see


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

scratch that...maggette has no time restrictions this game. So perhaps he will be the one to step up, although he does admit it will be hard to get his second win after his layoff, and at the high altitude.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i got 5,000 on the clippers:-D


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

So, the game is playing in denver, but start time is 7:30 Pacific? Doesnt that mean it wont start until 8:30 in denver? Is this normal for denver? Their games start at 8:30? If so, must suck to have season tickets there and be getting home each night 12:30 in the morning


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This one is gonna be tough. Melo won't be suspended for tonight's game and he and Iverson are both gonna be p*ssed after getting thumped by the Lakers last night. That, coupled with the revenge factor for their earlier loss at Staples and the fact that practically half of the Clippers roster is ailing makes me think this is going to be a blowout. I hope to be wrong, but there just seems to be too much stacked against the Clipps in this one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Man, next game won't be on TV .


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

To answer your question about tonight's start time yama, I believe the ESPN factor pushed the game back to a 7:30 start. This is typical for their Friday night NBA double-headers.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> i got 5,000 on the clippers:-D


that's it???


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh man, our injury report is just disheartening:

Elton Brand - Ruptured Achilles
Shaun Livingston - Recovering from Torn ACL, PCL, MCL + Dislocated Knee
Sam Cassell - Left Calf Strain
Brevin Knight - Groin Strain
Cuttino Mobley - Groin Strain
Corey Maggette - Bruised Tailbone
Ruben Patterson - Dislocated Finger on Left Hand
Dan Dickau - Hyperextended Elbow


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Oh man, our injury report is just disheartening:
> 
> Elton Brand - Ruptured Achilles
> Shaun Livingston - Recovering from Torn ACL, PCL, MCL + Dislocated Knee
> ...


This has to be close to a record. I don't think I've ever seen 8 players on an injury report before.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Oh man, our injury report is just disheartening:
> 
> Elton Brand - Ruptured Achilles
> Shaun Livingston - Recovering from Torn ACL, PCL, MCL + Dislocated Knee
> ...


:wahmbulance::no:
dAMnit


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> This has to be close to a record. I don't think I've ever seen 8 players on an injury report before.


it's like an nfl injury report...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> it's like an nfl injury report...


No kidding, half the teams in the NFL are healthier than the Clippers are right now.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

So far, so good! Clipps up 14-6 and the offense is definitely clicking thus far.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, this one certainly went bad quickly. Looks like Denver is serious about returning the favor tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not much to say the Clippers aren't playing well defensively and offensively. Also there isn't really anyone so far that I think of and say oh he is having a good game. No one is stepping up.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

The Clippers have the *WORST* offense in the league, period. Not much you can say about it, offense is stand around for 20 seconds, then chuck a 20 footer, even if your the center.

Where is the running game we had earlier in the season Dun? I though your said the game will be more up tempo, but were right back to your horrible half court match-up offense.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> The Clippers have the *WORST* offense in the league, period. Not much you can say about it, offense is stand around for 20 seconds, then chuck a 20 footer, even if your the center.
> 
> Where is the running game we had earlier in the season Dun? I though your said the game will be more up tempo, but were right back to your horrible half court match-up offense.


Yep, the same horrible half-court offense minus Cassell and Brand.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nuggets win 123-107 to improve to 10-7 while the Los Angeles Clippers will drop 2 games under .500 at 6-8. 

How the Clippers were able to score 100 points, I will NEVER understand. I know we are injured like crazy, along with not being very young, but the half court match up offense is not going to cut it against anyone at all with the current roster. Knight and Dickau can push the ball for us, and Maggette/Ross/Thornton/Mobley can hold down the wing positions while running. Kaman is one of the most agile bigs in the league and Thomas can knock down shots with Patterson and Williams also getting time.

Please start going to an up tempo game Dunleavy, please. Make the season at least somewhat exciting, don't make us watch your boring half court grind it out match-up offense.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

The offense is way too predictable with no player movement, no ball movement and no dribble penetration. And far too many times like qross said, the Clippers are forcing shots just to beat the shot clock because it takes them entirely too long to get into their sets, which I don't understand because all they do is force it into the post to Kaman or Mobley constanly, even if it's not working. 

I miss the days of D-Miles, LO, McInnis and Q-Rich throwing alley oops, dunking and playing an entertaining style of ball. And even though we lost more than we won, you could tell the players were having fun and so were the fans. This **** right now is pretty much unwatchable AND we are getting our asses kicked every night.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

thornton showed a little at the end of the game, but not sure how serious it was...like half of kaman's points, thorntons good output was mostly during garbage time. But i did see improvement, garbage time or not, perhaps dunleavvy saw it as well. Just not sure if its anything to put him ahead of those ahead of him in the rotation yet. 

Kaman getting in foul trouble was kind of a glimpse of what will happen if he gets injured. Williams just doesnt have the offense to get things done, and hes our best backup big right now. Interesting how denver was thorowing lots of guys at kaman trying to disrupt him. Worked for the most part. 

Kaman could have had about 5 assists tonight, but everyone was fouling it up. Knight was hot and cold, maggette couldnt buy a call, when will he start taking it strong instead of trying to only draw a foul? That dunk he did was sick, he could do things like that all the time, get guaranteed 2 points, instead of always trying to get to the line and throwing up ridiculous shots. 

Mobley needs to sit for a week or 2 now that maggette is back. Just get better man, youre hurting yourself and the team by forcing it when youre injured. 

LOL at dickau getting his 10th block in his entire career tonight. lawler had pointed that out.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This one ended up pretty much as I thought it would. Everything was stacked against the Clippers coming into this game, Denver just did what they needed to do and took care of business pretty effortlessly. There are so many issues right now with this team that I'm becoming a little more open to making some sweeping changes. I still want EB back, long-term, but I'm starting to think that trading Corey might be a wise move at this point. Thornton needs to play more minutes, that's the only way he's going to improve, and unless either Maggette or Mobley are moved, that just doesn't appear possible. I don't know, maybe I'm just panicking and things will get better over time as the injuries begin to heal, but this team looks to be in big trouble.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont know what thornton needs to get more playing time...it could very well be a case of something going on in practice, apart from his below average output on the court. Remember, even when maggette was out he could barely get THAT much time, same thing when mobley is out. If we trade maggette, i wouldnt do it for the reason to let thornton improve...if that happens, wonderful...i trade maggette so that we dont lose him for nothing next year. 

I wouldnt say you are panicking...if anything weve done slightly better than what was expected of us so far, but not sure how much that has to do with some of the teams we beat being so much worse than projected. Personally i think, even in our losses, were doing better than what our team is on paper.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

this team makes me sad


----------

